# DVD Problem...



## 1nfestor (Jul 31, 2010)

So i just burned my video files (.vob) to a dvd-r disk, 13 of em (Greenpod brand...). i played it in a dvd player WITHOUT DivX and it failed but when i put it in the player WITH DivX it works fine... how can i play it on the standard one?

I also tried Mpeg2 format and it also failed. The file was origionally RMVB until i converted it to .vob

HELP :upset:


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

What you need is a regular DVD authoring software package, like ones that come with retail DVD burners. Simply converting to .VOB will not do it, as there is much more to a video DVD then .VOB files. There are also all the DVD structure files, the menus and the like. WIthout those, a DVD player will think it as a data DVD, hence why a DivX DVD player could play it, it's made to work with data DVDs that contain video files. Look to see if you can get Windows DVD Maker.


----------



## 1nfestor (Jul 31, 2010)

Cheers, ill try that when i have free time!

Does this mean DVD-RW's will work too?


----------

